# Rocker panel/Side Skirt Part Number for plastic clips?



## 8jTT247 (Sep 8, 2017)

i am looking for part number for these parts/clips for the side skirt/rocker panel. Clips for 2016+ Audi TT thanks in advance!!


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Use this link to help you:

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/


----------



## 8jTT247 (Sep 8, 2017)

scott65742 said:


> Use this link to help you:
> 
> https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/


thank for the reply, sadly they don't sell them individually. Only attachment kit $130 w/ only 3 in them, so i would need to buy 2 @[email protected]

i figured a temp fix for now until i can buy some clips at at cheaper price.



















So far so good im happy


----------



## 8jTT247 (Sep 8, 2017)

Here is my more permanent fix for the broken clip for the Audi TT 8s. Since they do not sell single clips but instead sell an "attachment parts kit: 8S089890" ranging from $69.99 - $96.99. 
Which only contains 3 clips per bag, so you would need to buy 2 kits. CRAZY i say. hope this becomes a stickie. 

Anyways i bought some Audi TT MK2 8J side skirt/rocker panel clips.

*Audi TT 8J side skirt/rocker panel clip:* 8J0853909
$2.01 each from some website

Finally got them in today and modified them a bit and they fit and clip in like OEM. pictures below.




























total cost to fix was *$23.06* shipped after tax.

hope this helps anyone doing a TTS or TT RS side skirt upgrade


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

8jTT247 said:


> Here is my more permanent fix for the broken clip for the Audi TT 8s. Since they do not sell single clips but instead sell an "attachment parts kit: 8S089890" ranging from $69.99 - $96.99.
> Which only contains 3 clips per bag, so you would need to buy 2 kits. CRAZY i say. hope this becomes a stickie.
> 
> Anyways i bought some Audi TT MK2 8J side skirt/rocker panel clips.
> ...


a really nice hack and write-up shared ...  and I don't have a mk3 ... yet


----------

